# Matte DMG



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm due to get my DMG R35 matte wrapped (by Robbie, obviously!) this weekend. Although I like the idea, I haven't really seen any decent pics of one done. I've searched and googled and just haven't really come up with much (lots of matte black but no dmg).

Has anyone on here got pics, preferably of their own car?

ps I know there is a bodywork forum, but this forum is the most read, and I don't have much time left!

Cheers.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

I got a UMS with matte Magic wrap....guess that's no good to you though....i'll go now..


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

alloy said:


> I got a UMS with matte Magic wrap....guess that's no good to you though....i'll go now..


correct, sorry!


----------



## Maza10 (Feb 22, 2010)

coolmeister said:


> I'm due to get my DMG R35 matte wrapped (by Robbie, obviously!) this weekend. Although I like the idea, I haven't really seen any decent pics of one done. I've searched and googled and just haven't really come up with much (lots of matte black but no dmg).
> 
> Has anyone on here got pics, preferably of their own car?
> 
> ...


I was thinking about getting mine wrapped in matte dmg too . Trust me this will look amazing, but I would also recommend powder coating your rims in gloss balck (look at pictures of the Lambo reventon for this combo) and also carbon wrap the splitters and side skirts. 

have a look at this link, I think this is the lighter shade of grey 

Wrapped nissan gtr r35 image by djs325 on Photobucket

dont forget to post us some pics once you've had it done


----------



## Maza10 (Feb 22, 2010)

matte vinyl wrap job, what color?

scroll down page here's decent pic of DMG wrapped gtr.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Maza10 said:


> matte vinyl wrap job, what color?
> 
> scroll down page here's decent pic of DMG wrapped gtr.


Just my opinion but don't like that at all....looks a bit weird and don't think the small rims are helping....much better wrap colours out there.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Just my opinion but don't like that at all....looks a bit weird and don't think the small rims are helping....much better wrap colours out there.


+1 agree


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

Maza10 said:


> matte vinyl wrap job, what color?
> 
> scroll down page here's decent pic of DMG wrapped gtr.


Hmmmm.... I quite like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kizzz (Apr 20, 2010)

Im thinking of this wrap aswell, think it looks good


----------



## GTR_Steve (Sep 4, 2008)

If you were to park your car in Aldeburgh, Suffolk and leve it long enough for the seagulls to provide an even covering, their particular diet does an excellent job on removing the lacquer.
I now have a matt DMG without the expense of the wrap.


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

GTR_Steve said:


> If you were to park your car in Aldeburgh, Suffolk and leve it long enough for the seagulls to provide an even covering, their particular diet does an excellent job on removing the lacquer.
> I now have a matt DMG without the expense of the wrap.


Had the same experience Steve! The paint and lacquer are so soft. Bloody birds. (Feathered variety). I do like Aldeburgh. Lovely fish and chips.


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

I live by the sea also, another reason to get the car wrapped!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

coolmeister said:


> I live by the sea also, another reason to get the car wrapped!


Your not running around Eastbourne in a DMG? I work down there and passed one the other day on route to waitrose.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Maza10 said:


> I was thinking about getting mine wrapped in matte dmg too . Trust me this will look amazing, but I would also recommend powder coating your rims in gloss balck (look at pictures of the Lambo reventon for this combo) and also carbon wrap the splitters and side skirts.
> 
> have a look at this link, I think this is the lighter shade of grey
> 
> ...


That looks like it's been sprayed in Halford's finest primer! :runaway:


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

Stevie76 said:


> Your not running around Eastbourne in a DMG? I work down there and passed one the other day on route to waitrose.


Nope. Pick the car up today :flame:


----------



## Kizzz (Apr 20, 2010)

coolmeister said:


> Nope. Pick the car up today :flame:


Can you post some pics when you get the car.

Thanks


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok, picked her up today - AMAZING!! :flame: (even without the Cobb!!)

Here are a couple of pics. Robbie will put some better ones up later. Feel free to comment. I love it, but some people wont, which is fine.


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

I like that a lot. Looks really nice chap. Good for you. Who cares what other people think. If you like it job done...


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Have to say contrary to my previous post that does look nice....quite like it:thumbsup:

As above....if your happy with it that's all that counts:thumbsup:


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

It looks stunning in the flesh.

I will post up pics soon.

Robbie


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks good.

Congrats.

D


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

Like that a lot:thumbsup:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Not a big fan of the matte look myself, but that does look nice


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Lookin' good :thumbsup:


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks awesome!

Reminds me of this...


----------

